

Time to Build Trust With an “Open Achievements API”? - babyshake
http://ouseful.wordpress.com/2008/09/20/time-to-build-trust-with-an-open-achievements-api/

======
noblethrasher
Interesting. Grades would be a much more useful metric if the course
description _and_ course syllabus were available as well.

